# Vacuuming Horses?



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't even vacuum my my floors all that often.


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol at one of the barns I worked at they vaccumed horses once they get used to the noise and stuff they learn to love it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Me either Celeste!

The ONLY reason I am curious is because the soil here is super fine sand, not really silt or loam, and the static makes it cling to their coats. I brush it, then it seems to land right back on the tips of the hairs and it drives me nuts! I thought perhaps the vacuum could get it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Don't tie the horse when you first try this. It's less stressful if they think they can escape and will often stand. I find the shop vac quite noisy and wonder how sensitive a horse hearing is to this. It's not so bad if done outside. I used the little flat brush that came with mine and the horse got to quite enjoying it. With the wands one can really get to scrubbing with it. The clean coat will come out a different color than a bathed coat. My bay looked more blood bay.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

More than vacuuming, I like to "blow" or fluff (use the exhaust port). I go against the hair growth and really get the scurf and dirt out. You will leave a fine layer of dirt/dust on top. For that a microfiber towel works great.

A shop vac can be loud but you can get them used to it.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I use a mini shop vac occasionally on my horse - I think it's the one gallon size? I use it to help dry him off and it works well. He was fussy about it the first time but got over it really fast.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Agreed NOT to tie the horse when vacuuming.

I have a narrow aisleway, so I don't even halter my guys.

I use the shop vac with soft brush attachments.

Never vacuum the family jewels, unless you want plastic surgery for yourself (no I didn't do that, it's just good common sense:lol:

Two of my horses love their faces massaged with soft brush attachment, two get wild-eyed and say "not on your grandma's tintype" 

Legs can sometimes be an issue for certain horses. Horses are flight animals so sometimes the sucking sensation of the vaccuum can give them heart failure. My Arab used to be that way but I worked him out of that.

I love the shop vac in the winter months because I can't brush four horses good enough to get all the dander up. I'm old, short and my shoulders hurt from doing this stuff all my life. I am all for any piece of equipment that will make my barn life easier and get the job done without killing someone:lol::lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I vacuum mine. Well, most of mine. I have one that still acts like it's a flesh-eating machine whenever I bring it out. 

I'd much rather bathe, but it's helpful when it's too cold out to bathe. I generally start vacuuming two weeks before the show/event and work on the horse for half an hour or so a day. I have the Vac 'n Blo Pro from Spartpak. I'll warn you that they can't get replacement parts if they break for this vacuum. I used the rectangle-like piece most often before it cracked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I use a Black & Decker rechargeable car vac that you can easily hold and we sometimes use a shop vac too. Saves a lot of effort with a brush but all of our horses are used to clippers so they had no problems with it all - plus they trust us well enough to deal with pretty much anything we throw at them - makes a difference.


----------



## filly05 (Nov 11, 2012)

A woman I board with vaccums both her horses and they love it. They look like they are about to fall asleep. The vaccum is an actual grooming vaccum though and it is VERY quite. Personally, I like good old fashion elbow grease  but I do know what your talking about with that fine dust/sand. I like to use satin sheen and mane, tail and coat. Its fairly inexpensive and makes them very soft, and it makes that dust invisible until you are able to bathe them.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Works really well. Make a strap so you can hang the machine part over your shoulder as its movement accross the floor is more upsetting than anything else.
The problem I've found adapting the house vacuum cleaner is the brushes are at the wrong angle.

One place I worked at had the revolving brush type - absolutely awesome to use - you just had to be careful you didn't get too close to the mane with the end as it wouold tangle it and then pull it out.


----------



## Ballerine (Nov 10, 2012)

A few years ago I tested a special vacuum cleaner. There were two special brushes with it, the same like for horse.
The brand was Super Dandy.
The noise was not very strong. That removed well the mud and the dust. My horse was very clean and happy because it massed him!

Now I think the technology evolved and we can find even more successful and less noisy vacuum cleaners.

I know that certain persons use the vacuum cleaner for the house, but I do not know if the result is similar or better.


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

I vacuum / blow dry mine from foals to adults using the large Electro-groom. I have never had a problem with any horse freaking out/pulling over the noise, sensation, or blowing air. With clippers and vacuums though I don't act like it is a big scary thing they have to get used to. I just expect them to mind their manners at all times and any horse stepping out of line is firmly corrected.

As for using a shop vac, I have used the 2-3 horse power smaller ones before I purchased the electro groom. You have to be careful which attachment you use because the animal vacuums have special notches on the nozzle to avoid pinching the skin. Look for a drapery-like attachment to help with that issue.

Edited to Add:
The results with the shop vacs are the same for dirt removal, but the animal vacuum seems to help more with actual coat shine overall "glow". As for noise, the shop vac is slightly louder.


----------



## moking (Nov 18, 2012)

I have a friend who does this before she blankets her horses. She swears by it.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

With all the promising positive feedback, I have been eager to try it, but other projects around the homestead keep getting in the way. Perhaps after the holiday season I will have some time. 
Thank you all for sharing your experiences.


----------



## PintoJumper (Nov 21, 2012)

i think my horse would hate it but I bet they are great for grooming


----------



## MBFoley (May 27, 2012)

A couple of places I have worked used vacuums, one halter horse trainer where every horse got vacuumed daily and a few different thoroughbred farms where the vacuum was part of the sales prep and sales grooming routine. The halter horse trainer we had the big electro grooms and for shows we had the smaller canister vac, the thoroughbred farms all used the big elecrto grooms. I MUCH preferred the big electro grooms, the performance difference I felt was huge. I really want to get one mostly for winter grooming but also daily grooming and have been contemplating talking to the barn owner where I board about the possibility of the barn getting one (because it's not in my budget for sure lol).


----------

